# whiskers



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Just a question: you all know that my 6 yr old Bonnie has many congenital problems (no lower fangs, short muzzle, cannot eat with out wheezing and choking occasionally) I have long noticed that her whiskers are really weird. They are not the usual length, and are all twisted and corkscrew like. I really don't care, BUT I think occasionally they may be irritating to her eye. I haven't had her to the groomer recently (lack of money!) but I was thinking maybe the groomer trimmed her whiskers? What do you think? Have any of you had this problem?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't take my dog to the groomer. 
But I watch a lady on YouTube she's a groomer. And she says that she personally does not believe that cutting a dog's whiskers really affects them. If you truly want you can find her on YouTube under "My Favorite Groomer" and just see the type of groom's she does. Many do not like her but she truly has helped many "aggressive" dogs that she was their last option. 
I never pay attention to my dogs whiskers but I don't think I've ever seen a dog with crooked whiskers.


----------

